# Reserve jobs



## gruntled

Hi all, 
I just retired after twenty years with the Mass D.O.C. and now I'd like to work as a reserve\intermitant police officer. I graduated from the reserve academy in 2008 but my town still isn't hireing.
Are there any sites out there where departments post vacancies, or should I just start mailing out resumes?
Thanks


----------



## Guest

To work as a reserve/intermittent, you have to be hired off the civil service list. If you want to work as a special police officer (details), then you need to mail out resumes or make a lot of phone calls.

Where are you located?


----------



## gruntled

Near Fitchburg.


----------



## Guest

gruntled said:


> Near Fitchburg.


Way out of my area.....I'd start making phone calls to departments in that area, or maybe someone from that area will chime in here.


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> Don't forget that as a retired State employee, you can only work a certain # of hours a week or it will screw with your retirement (pardon the pun). I am not sure how many hours it is. You may want to look into private colleges or federal jobs if you want to work full time. I know some of the private colleges hire part-timers with your experiance.


Really?

If we straight retire (no disability), we can earn as much as we want/can. If we get the 72%, then we're limited as to the difference between the disability pension and regular pay.


----------



## pahapoika

Q5-TPR said:


> It is just something I heard from some of the retired guys getting on a Specials to do details. I thought they were saying they were capped at something like 20 hours a week or their retirement would get all eff'd up. Something to the effect of if they work anymore than that, they would start taking retirement money out. I could and probably an entirely wrong, just something you might want to look in to.


no, sadly it's true. even the sheriff's departments are now state funded so if your in the state retirement system you can only work so much before it's capped off.

still not a bad way to make cash in the summer, but of course you'll need something in the private sector if you want to keep making money.


----------



## Guest

pahapoika said:


> no, sadly it's true. even the sheriff's departments are now state funded so if your in the state retirement system you can only work so much before it's capped off.
> 
> still not a bad way to make cash in the summer, but of course you'll need something in the private sector if you want to keep making money.


I'm glad I'm in the city retirement system.....we can make as much as we want after we retire (non-disability).


----------



## Guest

mikemac64 said:


> If you're drawing a pulic pension you're limited to what you can earn from a post retirement public sector job. I believe you can work up to 960 hours per year from a public sector job after regular retirement. Details are included in that limit regardless of who the detail is for (Verizon vs the city DPW for instance). You can earn what you want from the private sector as long as your not on a 72.


I didn't even think of the public vs. private thing, good point. My second career will have nothing to do with public money, thankfully.


----------



## gruntled

mikemac64 said:


> If you're drawing a pulic pension you're limited to what you can earn from a post retirement public sector job. I believe you can work up to 960 hours per year from a public sector job after regular retirement. Details are included in that limit regardless of who the detail is for (Verizon vs the city DPW for instance).
> 
> You can earn as much as you want or can from the private sector as long as your not on a 72.


That is exactly correct. I was hoping to get on in my town or a neighboring town, and just do a shift or two a week. It would be enough for me to pad my pension a bit without exceeding the limits. But for now it looks like I'm back to swinging a hammer. Oh well, it's better than being behind the wall.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## pahapoika

if you can get your chief to sponsor you and don't mind going to class 4 nights a week and every saturday for 3 months you could put yourself through the part-time intermittent academy. that would be a big plus should a neighboring town look to hire part-time I/M

doesn't hurt to ask. most guys i've talked with are really good and have no problem with information. it's not like being inside.


----------



## gruntled

My chief did sponsor me, and I graduated from the academy in 2008. I've got some resumes out in the towns that are close by. My town is going to have a couple of guys retire next spring, so I have a shot of getting on then. I think in the mean time I'll stay busy working odd jobs and maybe grab some security work. If any of you folks who are on the job now know of any part time slots opening up in the north-central Mass area I'd be very greatful for a heads up.
Thanks


----------



## Macop

You can certainly work as a partime/reserve Officer for any town that has them without taking the CS exam, there are plenty of NON-CS departments in the Fitchburg area, and not every CS department makes thier part timers CS some have both, anyway...... Send resumes out to the chiefs in the non CS departments. Some towns you will be used just like a f/time officer, patrol shift, details, depends on the chief. You may want to try *Ashburnham*, *Asby*, *Lunenberg*, *Westminster, Shirley*, Townsend, Princeton, Sterling, and *Harvard. *Not sure how far out from Fitchburg you want to go, but all those smaller towns most likely have some form of part time Officers, of course you would have to contact each one to see what the Chief lets them do, I bet most of em are do patrol and details. Last I knew of the ones in bold had part timers and are non-CS. Good luck.


----------



## pahapoika

the small towns are usually tough because the townies get those jobs which makes sense. NH is another place to check out. think Worcester County has part-time deputies. not sure what kind of work they get, but allot of retired screws are doing that transportation gig for Worcester driving out of state picking up prisoners.

ask around . don't know much about Sheriff Evangelidis, but he does hire retired C/O's

the other thing is watching Fed inmates for the prison out at Ft. Devens. it's plain clothes, unarmed for $22 an hour ( i believe ) watching them at outside hospitals. hey hire allot of C/O's as well.


----------



## mpd61

Macop said:


> anyway...... Send resumes out to the chiefs in the non CS departments. Some towns you will be used just like a f/time officer, patrol shift, details, depends on the chief. You may want to try *Ashburnham*, *Asby*, *Lunenberg*, *Westminster, Shirley*, Townsend, Princeton, Sterling, and *Harvard. *Not sure how far out from Fitchburg you want to go, but all those smaller towns most likely have some form of part time Officers, of course you would have to contact each one to see what the Chief lets them do, I bet most of em are do patrol and details. Last I knew of the ones in bold had part timers and are non-CS. Good luck.


Aaron! You lost in space goober! According to our mutual friend all the chiefs (including his)have all lost their balls and don't hire PT'ers anymore because of the "Liability" issue arising out of the PT Firefighter case, blah, blah, blah. Of curse he's probably making it all up because;

1. He doesn't want me in his town.
2. Many towns RELY on PT'ers out in the wild wild west, so WTH?


----------



## Foxy85

To add to the list in that general area. Oakham, East Brookfield, North Brookfield, Brookfield, Hubbardston, Barre, Petersham, Rutland, Hardwick.... If you divide Worcester County in quarters, pretty much the entire NW County utilizes PTers.....


----------



## Guest

Foxy85 said:


> To add to the list in that general area. Oakham, East Brookfield, North Brookfield, Brookfield, Hubbardston, Barre, Petersham, Rutland, Hardwick.... If you divide Worcester County in quarters, pretty much the entire NW County utilizes PTers.....


MA has 3 Brookfields?


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> MA has 3 Brookfields?


Nope...four.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Nope...four.


I learn something new almost every time I come here......sounds tailor-made for the regional police law, since I never heard of three of them.


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> I learn something new almost every time I come here......sounds tailor-made for the regional police law, since I never heard of three of them.


Or resident troopers


----------



## SinePari

Q5-TPR said:


> I like where your head is at, but Eff that! All set. I will stick to the City....


Not for nuttin, but it ain't for everybody. CSP resident troopers do okay $$$ and set their own schedules. Working in The Dirty Woo everyday I can say I've been in more scrapes in the hillbilly towns than the big road or the big city. It's awesome being solo at a townie bar fight, or a bloody domestic, or a 911 hang-up waiting for another trooper coming from 20 miles away. And when that happens, you gotta bring the crazy...


----------



## Goose

I think New Braintree may hire part timers or reserves as well.


----------



## Foxy85

frank said:


> I think New Braintree may hire part timers or reserves as well.


They do. Along with Ware, Warren, West Brookfield as well. I'm not sure how far the OP wants to travel, but the NW quadrant of Worcester County is PTer heaven.


----------



## niteowl1970

I heard that the State Police is considering having reserve troopers.


----------



## mpd61

niteowl1970 said:


> I heard that the State Police is considering having reserve troopers.


Yeah...I saw the handout from Framingham. Of course you know to qualify you have to go to the:
SSPO ACADEMY


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Or resident troopers


From my limited knowledge of that concept, you have to be available to be called out when off-duty?

No thanks....I shut-off my portable once I leave the city, and it doesn't get turned back on until my next shift. I like to keep my work life and personal life completely different.....no colliding worlds for me!


----------



## Macop

Delta784 said:


> From my limited knowledge of that concept, you have to be available to be called out when off-duty?
> 
> No thanks....I shut-off my portable once I leave the city, and it doesn't get turned back on until my next shift. I like to keep my work life and personal life completely different.....no colliding worlds for me!


Absolutely!.


----------



## alpha6

Might wanna use caution before you apply in Oakham. That place is a mess!!


----------



## niteowl1970

alpha6 said:


> Might wanna use caution before you apply in Oakham. That place is a mess!!


you just might as well air out the dirty laundry publicly.


----------



## gruntled

Thanks everyone for the replies and the advice.


----------

